# Radio Show Appearance



## sastark (Feb 9, 2012)

Tomorrow night (Friday night/Saturday morning, midnight to 2:00am), I will once again be a guest on the Apologetics.com Radio show in Los Angeles. The topic I will be discussing with host Lindsay Brooks is "Denominations". We will be talking about the origin of various Christian (and some non-Christian) denominations. Some questions that will be discussed are:


Where did my church/denomination come from?
What does my church/denomination believe?
What makes my church/denomination different from the one down the street?
Are there unique apologetic issues with my church/denomination?

You can listen live in the Los Angeles area on KKLA 99.5 FM, or listen live online at kkla.com (and you can call in with your questions or comments, as well). If you are asleep at midnight to 2:00am Pacific Time (like most sane people!  ), then you can listen to the podcast once it is posted at Apologetics.com (and I'll be sure to post a link once the podcast is available).


----------

